# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  أي الكلمات تؤلمك وأيها انت

## Ahmad zo3bi

*عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده 

عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى 

عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 

عندما أكتشف لا أحد حولي سواي 

عندما أقف أمام المرآة فلا أتعرف على نفسي 

عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي 

عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي 

عندما أبدأ أتـنازل عن أشياء أحتاج إليها بإسم " الحب " 

عندما أضطر إلى تغيير بعض مبادي لتساير حياتي

عندما أضطر يوماً إلى القيام بدور لا يناسبني 

عندما أضع أجمل مالدي تحت قدماي كي أرتفع عالياً و أصل إلى القمـة 

عندما اصافح بحرارة يداً أدرك مدى تلوثهـا

عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كلا لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه 

عندما اشعر بأن هناك أناس فرضت علي الحياة وجودهم معي 

عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل و أستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم 


عندما أرى الاشياء حولي تتلوث و تتألم بصمت 

عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان مـا

عندمـا أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنزل عن أحلامي واحداً تلو الآخر 

عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي 

عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي 

عندما يداخلني إحساس بأني سبب تعاسة إنسان ما* 


منقول للأمانة

----------


## saousana

[align=center]حاولت اختار منها ما يؤلم اكتر بصراحة عجزت 
كلها مؤلمة اكترها الي رحيل انسان عزيز بلا عودة 
والوحدة 
مشكور احمد [/align]

----------


## عُبادة

مواقف مؤلمة جدا
مشكور يا احمد

----------


## زينة

عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي

شكرا احمد موضوع رائع

----------


## ashrafwater

كلمات تؤلمني اذا اردت الكتابة عن ما يدور بداخلي   من افكار قد توحي لي بالهممي
ولكن اتصور يوما ما ان للالم مخرج  اذا تيقنت ان للالم تاركي

شكرا لكم

----------


## snowy river

[align=center][/align][FONT="[align=center]Tahoma"]عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى 
عندما أتذكر إنسان [/align]عزيز رحل بلا عودة[/FONT]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 
 :SnipeR (50): 


ومشكوووووووووووووور يا احمد على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]هاي الكلامات تركتني بدون كلام وبس شعور
مشكووووووووووور[/align]

----------


## غسان

*عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي 

مشكور زعبي*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة [/align]
[align=center]
مشكور زعبي[/align]

----------

